# Black Tank Tied Into Shower ?



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello,
We went out for the first big trip in our OB and noticed that the toilet tank[black tank] got full after two days out. Does the water from the shower and sink in the bathroom go into the black tank also? Or does it go into the gray tank ? Just wondering as we didn't use the toilet that much,wife took a few showers . Thanks


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We'll need to know your Outback model. I believe some models do have things other than the toilet plumbed into the black tank.

As a suggestion, you might want to post your Outback model in your signature.

Ed


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Your bathroom sink may drain into your black tank (mine does), but the shower drains into the grey tank.

Would I be correct to assume that your black tank gauge was reading "Full" rather than the black tank "stuff" backing up the toilet drain pipe? If so, be aware that the black tank gauge is notoriously inaccurate - all it takes a little toilet paper (or other solid







) stuck to a sensor to give an incorrect reading. Unless you're using a LOT of water while flushing, it would be difficult for two people to actually fill the black tank in just a couple days.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll have to agree with campingfan on that one. Even my kids, who have an affinity to letting water run can't fill the black tank in two days. I usually use the visual method when determining the tank level...

This is not a problem specific to Outbacks either. Most RV tank gauges in this price group are inaccurate, no matter what brand trailer their are installed in.

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

This could also be the switched tank label problem. Many Outbacks for some reason came from the factory with the grey and black tank handles swapped, so when you think your draining the black tank , your really draining the grey.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what Larry, Campingmand and Hatcityhosehauler said! FYI, I have 27rsds and the bathroom sinks does drain into black tank.When dry camping we use kitchen faucet.


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

familymanoregon said:


> Hello,
> We went out for the first big trip in our OB and noticed that the toilet tank[black tank] got full after two days out. Does the water from the shower and sink in the bathroom go into the black tank also? Or does it go into the gray tank ? Just wondering as we didn't use the toilet that much,wife took a few showers . Thanks


Hello,
I have a 2004 25rss and my wife just told me that some sewer yuk started to come up from the drain in the shower. So why is this if the show goes into the gray tank? Any help would be great.

Rick Green 
SE Portland 
email [email protected]


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Are you guys sure your bathroom sink drains into the black tank? Not that I'm doubting you, I just have a hard time believing that even Gilligan would do that. I checked mine (I have the 28RSDS) by turning off the water (pump and city) and opening the toilet. When I saw that the water in the black tank was still with no ripples, I poured water into the bathroom sink. I heard the water drain into a tank and did not see any disturbance in the black tank water - hence, it had to be draining into the gray. If yours drains into the black, that's the pits and should be a complaint to Keystone.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

familymanoregon said:


> Hello,
> We went out for the first big trip in our OB and noticed that the toilet tank[black tank] got full after two days out. Does the water from the shower and sink in the bathroom go into the black tank also? Or does it go into the gray tank ? Just wondering as we didn't use the toilet that much,wife took a few showers . Thanks


Hello,
I have a 2004 25rss and my wife just told me that some sewer yuk started to come up from the drain in the shower. So why is this if the show goes into the gray tank? Any help would be great.

Rick Green 
SE Portland 
email [email protected]
[/quote]

Wow, if you actually got sewage backing into the tub then I would be dropping the underbody cover to verify where things are plumbed. I guessing that you purchased your Outback used. Did you get it from a dealer or privately? Perhaps something was dumped down the kitchen sink that didn't get rinsed out of the gray tank entirely?

Tim


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

familymanoregon said:


> Hello,
> I have a 2004 25rss and my wife just told me that some sewer yuk started to come up from the drain in the shower. So why is this if the show goes into the gray tank? Any help would be great.
> 
> Rick Green
> ...


If the grey tank is full it will back up into the shower, should be soapy/cloudy looking water. You mentioned in your original post that your wife took a few showers - was she taking "navy showers" or leaving the water on from start to finish? If you don't do the navy showers, it's pretty easy to fill the grey tank, especially since I believe you only have a 30 gallon grey tank if you have a 2004 Outback.

If you're getting true black tank "stuff" backing up into the shower, something's not hooked up right.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> ... especially since I believe you only have a 30 gallon grey tank if you have a 2004 Outback.


28 gallons black and gray, 40 fresh.

Tim


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > ... especially since I believe you only have a 30 gallon grey tank if you have a 2004 Outback.
> 
> 
> 28 gallons black and gray, 40 fresh.
> ...


So would a good way to check it out first be to put water down the shower drain and then open the gray tank to see if the water comes out? Then if the water does not come out do the same with the black tank. I would rather try something first before pulling down the under belly part. Thanks


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

familymanoregon said:


> > ... especially since I believe you only have a 30 gallon grey tank if you have a 2004 Outback.
> 
> 
> 28 gallons black and gray, 40 fresh.
> ...


So would a good way to check it out first be to put water down the shower drain and then open the gray tank to see if the water comes out? Then if the water does not come out do the same with the black tank. I would rather try something first before pulling down the under belly part. Thanks
[/quote]

That should work.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> Are you guys sure your bathroom sink drains into the black tank? Not that I'm doubting you, I just have a hard time believing that even Gilligan would do that. I checked mine (I have the 28RSDS) by turning off the water (pump and city) and opening the toilet. When I saw that the water in the black tank was still with no ripples, I poured water into the bathroom sink. I heard the water drain into a tank and did not see any disturbance in the black tank water - hence, it had to be draining into the gray. If yours drains into the black, that's the pits and should be a complaint to Keystone.


yeppers, positive on ours. It happened to be dead silent when I put some water down the bathroom sink and I could hear it drain into the black tank, couldn't believe it. Had friend turn on kitchen faucet and we listened, it drained into completely area as did the tub. Odd isn't it? but there is a post somewhere where others have confirmed the same


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Are you guys sure your bathroom sink drains into the black tank? Not that I'm doubting you, I just have a hard time believing that even Gilligan would do that. I checked mine (I have the 28RSDS) by turning off the water (pump and city) and opening the toilet. When I saw that the water in the black tank was still with no ripples, I poured water into the bathroom sink. I heard the water drain into a tank and did not see any disturbance in the black tank water - hence, it had to be draining into the gray. If yours drains into the black, that's the pits and should be a complaint to Keystone.


yeppers, positive on ours. It happened to be dead silent when I put some water down the bathroom sink and I could hear it drain into the black tank, couldn't believe it. Had friend turn on kitchen faucet and we listened, it drained into completely area as did the tub. Odd isn't it? but there is a post somewhere where others have confirmed the same







[/quote] I can HEAR it drain, but open the toilet and LOOK. Make sure no water is coming from the pump or city connection. Then open the toilet - you'll always get some residual water so wait until that stops dripping into the black tank. Then pour water from a jug into the bathroom sink while looking into the open toilet. If the water is not disturbed then you hear it draining into the gray. If you see water disturbance while looking into the toilet, it's draining into the black tank. No see, no drain.









As I said, I checked mine because of all the statements about it. It sure SOUNDED LIKE it was draining into the black, but the black water had not even one ripple. Ya can't drop water into that small an area without seeing the standing water disturbed. Hence, though it sounds like it is draining into the black on mine, if all is quiet, it is draining into the gray.

The black tank on mine is directly under the toilet and the gray is directly under the shower - very close proximity, so it can easilty sound like the sink is draining into one or the other. A visual inspection would quell all doubts on my part so, CUT OUT ALL THIS CRAPPOLLA DOXIE AND LOOK IN THAT TOILET!









Sorry for the bad language. Sometimes I just can help myself.


----------

